# anchor seal



## David Van Asperen (Aug 4, 2015)

Where is the best place to buy anchor seal? Once again I am asking to learn forum your experience. Thanks
Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 4, 2015)

Straight from the company is usually cheapest. Some clubs do group buys on 55g drums (@Treecycle Hardwoods group is doing one, as I just found out today) and get it quite a bit cheaper that way. 

*1-888-363-2628 is their number. They don't take web orders for states outside their shipping company's east coast region (I think it's UPS... been a while since I ordered.). Looks like SD has to call to order. *

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah we bought 5 gallons online for a fraction of what it costs in the stores and got free shipping. I can't remember what the cost was but I think it was $87 if I remember right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 5, 2015)

u c coatings dave about 87.00 dollars like tommy said free shipping

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks guys , you are the best.
Dave


----------



## justallan (Aug 5, 2015)

Yup, UC Coatings. Mine was $104 shipped to Montana. Part of that may have been some other fees or something, I forget.


----------



## ghost1066 (Aug 5, 2015)

Even at $104 still way cheaper than a store. And they wonder why we buy so much online.


----------



## TimR (Aug 5, 2015)

The other benefit of buying direct is you can order the original Anchorseal, which is supposed to be the better, but less green version. The newer formula Anchorseal 2 is all you can buy retail, if I recall.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

